# Programming in the clear on Dish



## wyattcox (Jul 8, 2010)

Our landlord left Dish Network Receivers and a Multi-LNB dish when they moved. 

Curious that if we hooked an off-the-shelf FTA receiver to the feedline if we would get anything. 

***NOTE -- I am NOT asking about hacking or pirating, just wanting to see if there's anything ITC right there without having to borrow a ladder and risk my life ***


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

the only free channel in the clear is Dish 101...the rest are scrambled


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Last time I checked an unactivated receiver several years ago, I could also get NASA TV and AngelOne. Maybe that's changed.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Those got scrambled earlier this year sadly 

Cheap Charlie even scrambled the test cards that say "you're on 61.5, 129 etc"


----------

